# Lifting at 4-415 am any advice?



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

I posted a q about supps for early morning lifts so now i need everyone to chime in and tell how they do what they do in the early morning hours?

What do u do to get ready for lifting in the am?

How do u know ur back is ready for squats? 
Deads
Or
Presses?

Techniques to get ready:
Stretches
Liss?( form of cardio)

Do u do any accessory moves to ready ur joints?

Just need to ask what early morning lifters do, to do what they do!!

Thanks
J20


----------



## goodfella (Apr 24, 2013)

Advice; KILL IT!


----------



## Azog (Apr 24, 2013)

Wake up later...

I am just being a dick with nothing useful to say. Respect to you tho bro, cause I am a beast at that hour. I need at least 1 meal and several cups of coffee before I am fit for human interaction, let alone the gym.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

goodfella said:


> Advice; KILL IT!



Haha awesome!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Azog said:


> Wake up later...
> 
> I am just being a dick with nothing useful to say. Respect to you tho bro, cause I am a beast at that hour. I need at least 1 meal and several cups of coffee before I am fit for human interaction, let alone the gym.



Haha cool i figured id get some of these replys! Haha! 

Yeah im not to the point that i can do this am shit but need advice so when its time, I WAIST MOT TIME!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2013)

stretching  should  be  wise.   one  or two   cups black cofee.   
 light  weight  warm up( if  natty)  
.....on  cycle?  fuck  it  go  hard.   you'll  love  the  rest  of  the  day.  
 one  thing  for  me.   no sore  days  when  on  cycle.      other  than  that... be  safe.   at  those hrs  its  usually  women  before  work  and  no spotters( if  needed)

 you  own  the  gym  at  those hrs.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2013)

I've done that a few times back when I had to be at work at 4:30 am. I'd actually go to the gym at 3 a.m.

Best thing I can tell you to get ready for this is immediately hop on the elliptical for 5 minutes (or treadmill) and get your heart up and running and wake your body up nice and warm. Going in there tired with a low heart rate will lead to crappy workouts (for me anyway).

Then go hit the weights. A pre-workout would be good too....or straight up caffeine.


----------



## Jada (Apr 24, 2013)

Sunday for me is the only day I get up to workout at 5:30am , I go empty stomach with a pre workout and carry my amino silk to sip on during. I warm up like Georgia said then it's showtime.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 24, 2013)

I warm up at 3:30am by doing 5 sets of jumping jacks x 20, supersetted with 5 sets of burpees x 20. Then run in place, knees high, till fatigued x 3. I usually work up a good sweat by then. The. I hit the weights!!


----------



## whitelml (Apr 24, 2013)

Liftn in the a.m. for me is pain.   I have to make a pre workout drink the night before and set it on my nightstand.  Alarm goes off I slam it and lay back down until I have to shit.....lol.    The best thing about morning workouts is the rest of the day.  Makes me feel relaxed and ready for whatever.  You will be less likely to miss a workout with an a.m. routine also.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 24, 2013)

I wouldnt be able to make it that early


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

sparticus said:


> stretching  should  be  wise.   one  or two   cups black cofee.
> light  weight  warm up( if  natty)
> .....on  cycle?  fuck  it  go  hard.   you'll  love  the  rest  of  the  day.
> one  thing  for  me.   no sore  days  when  on  cycle.      other  than  that... be  safe.   at  those hrs  its  usually  women  before  work  and  no spotters( if  needed)
> ...



Not on cycle just trt, at the moment! Wow might have to start up in a few months!!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I've done that a few times back when I had to be at work at 4:30 am. I'd actually go to the gym at 3 a.m.
> 
> Best thing I can tell you to get ready for this is immediately hop on the elliptical for 5 minutes (or treadmill) and get your heart up and running and wake your body up nice and warm. Going in there tired with a low heart rate will lead to crappy workouts (for me anyway).
> 
> Then go hit the weights. A pre-workout would be good too....or straight up caffeine.



See im gonna be lifting at home, and have an elliptical as well! So this might be the best bet!!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Patriot1405 said:


> I warm up at 3:30am by doing 5 sets of jumping jacks x 20, supersetted with 5 sets of burpees x 20. Then run in place, knees high, till fatigued x 3. I usually work up a good sweat by then. The. I hit the weights!!



Nice! Thanks!! Will have to use this routine as well!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

whitelml said:


> Liftn in the a.m. for me is pain.   I have to make a pre workout drink the night before and set it on my nightstand.  Alarm goes off I slam it and lay back down until I have to shit.....lol.    The best thing about morning workouts is the rest of the day.  Makes me feel relaxed and ready for whatever.  You will be less likely to miss a workout with an a.m. routine also.



Yeah i know... Im gonna have to do the same thing, and ill also be in my masters program as well! Its gonna be ruff, but i cant really get it done after work!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I wouldnt be able to make it that early



Tell me about it, i wont have a choice tho!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 24, 2013)

Rowing is a good overall stretch and warmup and gets a good sweat going.  Bike, running, eliptical won't get some of the muscles you need stretched or warmed up.  Try it.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 24, 2013)

I get up and take my animal pak and eat some protein, then 20 minutes later start stretching.  Always do dynamic stretching and just do a few different stretches to hit the muscle or muscles I plan to hit then start off with a super light warm up.  Really try to feel the weight in the warm up this will let you know if you have something needing more stretching or to be warmed up more.  Personally I always do at least 2 good warm up sets before getting into any real weight.  

Been working out at 4AM for years in the last 4 years have not had any significant injuries.  I also feel cardio before workout is a waste in the morning just warm up and stretch good.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! Lots of good info!


----------



## MadeInDixie (Sep 23, 2018)

I go to the gym at 4 am. I drink a pre workout on the way and have a shake while I do my warmup on the elliptical. After that I hit it like a beast. I eat a good breakfast after on my way to work. The best thing to do is find a partner that will not only help push you, but also be able to spot you. Good luck brother.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 23, 2018)

MadeInDixie said:


> I go to the gym at 4 am. I drink a pre workout on the way and have a shake while I do my warmup on the elliptical. After that I hit it like a beast. I eat a good breakfast after on my way to work. The best thing to do is find a partner that will not only help push you, but also be able to spot you. Good luck brother.



Zombie thread.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 23, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Zombie thread.



What ya talking about, only 5+ years!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 23, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I wouldnt be able to make it that early


I still wouldnt be able to make it


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 23, 2018)

what’s up with these we old threads being popped lol


----------

